# Want to sex...better sex?



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Read this:

What Your Feet Have to Do With Better Sex | Psychology Today

*It's worth a shot!*


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

There are times when I think my wife prefers the feeling of a foot massage to sex. Definitely a skill you can't go wrong learning to do well.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

My H won't let me touch his feet, I've offered massages and pedicure numerous times but still haven't gotten there yet. He has no problem with my feet though. Maybe if I tell him it's for better sex he'll let me try.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Nothing to lose! Go for it. He might like it. My hubs LOVES a nice foot massage with lotion!

I've discovered the area just above my heel on the back of my ankle is  :smthumbup: WOW, when he touches that spot, it runs up the leg and get the juices flowing!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Nothing to lose! Go for it. He might like it. My hubs LOVES a nice foot massage with lotion!
> 
> *I've discovered the area just above my heel on the back of my ankle is  :smthumbup: WOW, when he touches that spot, it runs up the leg and get the juices flowing! *



Hmmmmm,

Southern Wife and " feet."
Hubs must be a really lucky guy!

But I agree,
Especially with the " stocking legs" and foot massage part.
I am very attracted to legs and feet.
Have always been that way, even now with my wife!

Edit.
This one is for the ladies.
Next time instead of a HJ try putting some extra lotion on your insoles of your feet,sit on the edge of the bed while he sits between your legs, place your legs over his shoulder and instead ,give him a foot job.
You will be surprised!


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha there is something that he does with my feet(tmi) that can get me in the mood in 10seconds flat! There is definitely something to feet and sex.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Hmmmmm,
> 
> Southern Wife and " feet."
> Hubs must be a really lucky guy!
> ...


:iagree: 200%


----------

